# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Программирование. Не получается доделать внешнюю печатную форму УПД для Розница 2.3

## MichaelIII

Уважаемые форумчане, прошу помощи.
Конфигурация Розница 2.3, последний релиз. По непонятной логике разработчики 1С обновили формы УПД и счёт-фактур (действующие с 01.07.2021) в "Управлении торговлей" и "Бухгалтерии предприятия", однако указали на оф.сайте, что обновление данных печатных форм для "Розницы" почему-то не планируется.

На основе стандартной (т.е. старой формы УПД) я сделал внешнюю печатную форму УПД для документа "Реализация товаров", привёл её внешний вид в соответствие с актуальными требованиями.
Всё работает, но не могу получить и поставить значение "Документ об отгрузке" в поле "5а" УПД.
Данная строка должна иметь вид: "№ п/п 1-23 №1239 от 02.07.2021",
где "№ п/п 1-" - текст, "23" - количество строк документа-основания (т.е. РеализацииТоваров, из которой печатается ВПФ УПД, и на основании которой сделали СчётФактуруВыданную), и далее номер и дата документа-основания (т.е. той же самой РеализацииТоваров).
Помогите, пожалуйста, получить и вставить эту злосчастную строку :-)

Внешняя печатная форма УПД:
https://dropmefiles.com/l65jD

----------


## 4AuHuK

Возьмите патчи для Розницы к релизам 2.3.9.23 и 2.3.9.28 (там с/ф и УПД):

https://dropmefiles.com/3s9cY

----------

MichaelIII (05.07.2021)

----------


## MichaelIII

Большое спасибо :-)
Вопрос исчерпан, тему можно закрывать.

----------

